# رواتب المهندسين بالسعودية



## ahmedafatah (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الرجاء من الأخوة المساعدة في معرفة رواتب المهندسين بالسعودية حيث أنني مهندس مدني خبرة 5 سنوات فى التنفيذ بالمملكة العربية السعودية ومعي إقامة قابلة للتحويل 
م أحمد عبد الفتاح​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (12 ديسمبر 2008)

ما اعلمه ان المهندس حديث التخريخ من 4000 ل6000 ريال


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (12 ديسمبر 2008)

ويختلف ذلك طبعا على حسب طبيعة العمل
اعمال خرسانية ........... تصميم او تنفيذ
انشاءات معدنية .......تصميم تنفيذ
مكتب فني
مكتب استشاري للتربة والآساسات
وهكذا


----------



## مهندس عيد الجنيد (12 ديسمبر 2008)

عزيزي لقد زادت رواتب المهندسين بشل لافت بعد الازمة الاقتصادية
اعطيك مثال المهندس السوري الذي ليس لديه خبرة يأتي الان الى السعودية براتب مبدئي 5000ريال ماعدا بدلات النقل والسكن وماشابه.
أما الذي لديه خبرة من سنة الى ثلاث سنوات فراتبه لايقل عن 8000ريال 
وهكذا بالنسبة لسنوات الخدمة الاكثر من ذلك


----------



## محب الحرمين (12 ديسمبر 2008)

_*السلام عليكم انا مهندس ميكانيكا اعمل بالمنطقة المركزية بالمدينة المنورة المهندس المدني راتبه اذا كان في مثل خبرتك لايقل عن 9 الاف ريال
*_


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (12 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
أخبار روعة بجد


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*العوامل التى يتوقف عليها الراتب*

اخى الفاضل 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
من اخيك وزميلك زعيم الاسكندرية - انا اعمل فى مكة المكرمة منذ 11 سنة تقريبا معظمها فى مشاريع المشاعر مع شركات كبرى - تعلمنا ان نصيغ السؤال بالعكس وهو ( لاتبحث عن الراتب ولكن ابحث عمن سيدفع لك هذا الراتب ) فانا بدات فى السعودية براتب 2800 ريال و تدرجت حتى وصلت الى رقم 0000000
ومع ذلك فقد توكلت على الله وفتحت مؤسسة مقاولات تابعة لهيئة الاستثمار لحسابى الشخصى واصبحت انا استقدم عمالة ومهندسين وخلافه وذلك من كثرة ما لا قيته هنا من ضياع الحقوق 
ومن يقول لك ان الرواتب وصلت الى الأرقام المذكورة هم اشخاص طيبون لأن الرواتب ليس لها قاعدة تحكمها هنا فى السعودية 
ولكن السؤال ما عى امكانياتك انت الفنية ؟؟ ما هو الجديد الذى سوف تقدمه للمكان الذى ستذهب اليه ؟؟؟ ما هى خبراتك فى الكمبيوتر فى برامج التصميم ؟؟؟ ما هى مؤهلاتك الشخصية والفكرية لتقود مجموعة عمل متعددى الجنسيات وتسيطر على عملك ؟؟؟؟
راجع مشاركة اخونا / هادى المهندس فى باب استراحة نهاية الأسبوع وستعلم مقصدى
اذا كان لديك اقامة قابلة للتحويل فهذه نعمة من الله حافظ عليها ولا تتسرع وباستطاعتى باذن الله ان اخدمك خدمة كبيرة لكن لا اعرف كيفية الاتصال بك لأن وسائل الاتصل ممنوعة فى منتدانا هذا الا اذا اخذت استثناء من ادارة الملتقى
ولك تحياتى​


----------



## Abo Fares (12 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اخى الفاضل
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
> من اخيك وزميلك زعيم الاسكندرية - انا اعمل فى مكة المكرمة منذ 11 سنة تقريبا معظمها فى مشاريع المشاعر مع شركات كبرى - تعلمنا ان نصيغ السؤال بالعكس وهو ( لاتبحث عن الراتب ولكن ابحث عمن سيدفع لك هذا الراتب ) فانا بدات فى السعودية براتب 2800 ريال و تدرجت حتى وصلت الى رقم 0000000
> ومع ذلك فقد توكلت على الله وفتحت مؤسسة مقاولات تابعة لهيئة الاستثمار لحسابى الشخصى واصبحت انا استقدم عمالة ومهندسين وخلافه وذلك من كثرة ما لا قيته هنا من ضياع الحقوق
> ...


 
أهلاً أستاذي العزيز م. زعيم الاسكندرية.. 
يمكنك تطبيق ذلك من خلال الرسائل الخاصة، وهو من حقوقك الشخصية التي لا تحتاج أي استثناء من الإدارة 

مع تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على التوضيح وواضح انه يلزمنى فترة لأعلم طرق التصفح وارسال الرسائل الخاصة
مع مزيد الشكر لك


----------



## Abo Fares (12 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> شكرا لك على التوضيح وواضح انه يلزمنى فترة لأعلم طرق التصفح وارسال الرسائل الخاصة
> مع مزيد الشكر لك


 
أهلاً أخي العزيز.. 
يمكنك الضغط على اسم العضو بالزر اليساري للفأرة، لتظهر لك عدة خيارات، منها إرسال الرسالة الخاصة.. 

مع تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## ahmedafatah (12 ديسمبر 2008)

أشكر جميع الأخوة فى المنتدى على المشاركة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مهندسة رضى (13 ديسمبر 2008)

_اومال رواتب المهندسين فى مصر كاااااااام ؟:81:_


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> _اومال رواتب المهندسين فى مصر كاااااااام ؟:81:_


وليه بس الإحراج يا مهندسة رضى ؟؟؟؟ ما تخللى الطابق مستور وربنا امر بالستر
الرواتب فى مصر تكفى للمعيشة الكريمة جدا جدا جدا وما يتبقى منها يمكننا ان نتبرع به لسداد ديون مصر
وما تقولشى ايه اديتنا مصر 
تقول ها ندى ايه لمصر ​


----------



## إسلام علي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

أنا إشتغلت أول ما إتخرجت بـ 700 ج + السكن والمواصلات
بس بصراحة و الحق
كنت مستمتع جداً والله


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (13 ديسمبر 2008)

من كام سنة هذا الكلام


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*هندي أية لمصر؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!*



زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> وليه بس الإحراج يا مهندسة رضى ؟؟؟؟ ما تخللى الطابق مستور وربنا امر بالستر
> 
> الرواتب فى مصر تكفى للمعيشة الكريمة جدا جدا جدا وما يتبقى منها يمكننا ان نتبرع به لسداد ديون مصر
> وما تقولشى ايه اديتنا مصر
> تقول ها ندى ايه لمصر ​


 
حلوة الكلمة دي اوووي يا زعيم 
قوووووووووووووول هندي اية لمصر


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (13 ديسمبر 2008)

طيب انا عندي أستفسار صغير 
انا لسة طالب وكنت عايز أسئل عن راتب المهندث حديث التخرج 
انا داخل مشروع structure 
tall building وكنت عايز اعرف اية الأفضل ان انا أخد خبرة هنا الأول في مصر ولا أسافر على طووول أحسن 
مع العلم أن انا حابب أشتغل في مجال التصميم 
........................................................................... وممكن كمان التنفيذ.


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مع كل مشاركاتك هذه فى الملتقى ولسه طالب ؟؟؟؟؟؟ امال لما تتخرج ها تعمل فينا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## هاف مون (13 ديسمبر 2008)

من الشيء العجيب والمتناقض في السعوديه ان رواتب المهندسين الوطنيين والمقيمين متدنية جدا مقارنه براواتب القطاع العسكري والتعليمي مع ان قطاع المهندسين يعتبر هيكل اساسي في تقدم الدول بجميع المجالات فتجد بعض الرتب العسكريه والمراتب التعليميه اعلى من بعض رواتب المهندسين حتى لوكان تخصصه نادراً حيث يحصل الطالب المتخرج بشهاده الثانوية (secondry school) وبرتبه رقيب او وكيل رقيب على راتب يضاهي راتب المنهدس او يزيد احياناً بالرغم من ان المهندس قد طلعت عيونه حتى حصل على الشهاده وكلهم في عمل متكامل لخدمه الوطن .
لكن المملكه العربيه السعوديه قد تنبهت اخيرا لهذا الموضوع وقامت باعاده هيكله رواتب المهندسين اخيرا وتمت دراسة زياده الحوافز الخاصه بهم وحتى الان لم يتم اعتماد ذلك .
اما بالنسبه للقطاع الخاص فالراوتب متفاوته وليست ثابته .​​​


----------



## إسلام علي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> من كام سنة هذا الكلام


2007/2008 في 6 أكتوبر


----------



## مهندسة رضى (13 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> وما تقولشى ايه اديتنا مصر
> تقول ها ندى ايه لمصر ​


 
_خلاص محدش بقى عنده حاجه يديها ...فلسنا ...._

_شكرا يا بشمهندس على ردك.... وربنا يغير الاحوال للاحسن _​


----------



## Ayman (13 ديسمبر 2008)

و الله بفضل الله بدأت رياح التغيير للأفضل تصل الى رواتب المهندسين داخل مصر..فأصبحنا نرى رواتب مقاربه للرواتب بدول الخليج منذ 10 سنوات تقريبا..و بالطبع هذا معقول بالنسبة لتكاليف المعيشة (أقصد السكن فقط لان الباقي متقارب الى حد كبير)
و المهندس الشاطر اللي لا يعتمد على وظيفة و خلاص..يعني لا بد انه يفكر انه يقود المجموعة و يملك شغله بنفسه (هذا من وجهة نظري) و اذا نجح في ذلك فلن يعادل اي دخل وظيفي في الخارج او الداخل ما يتقاضاه...
بارك الله في ارزاقكم و ارزاقنا جميعا...
تحياتي ,,,,,


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (13 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> مع كل مشاركاتك هذه فى الملتقى ولسه طالب ؟؟؟؟؟؟ امال لما تتخرج ها تعمل فينا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟


 
هو انا عملت اية ياعني ؟؟؟!!!! انا بحاول ألم أفكار على قد ماأقدر مش أحسن ما اشتغل على النت في حاجة تانية أهو حاجة منها تسلية وأستفادة 

ولكن هل لأني طالب هذا يقلل من شأني فانا كلها كام شهر وابقي زعيم الزقازيق


----------



## saadson (13 ديسمبر 2008)

رواتب المهندسين
موضوع مهم
بس للاسف نتاوله من اى وجهة
مثلا انا مهندس مدنى
خبرة 10 سنوات
نقووول حظ او ظروف انى اعمل بكتب استشاري راتبى مش لازم نقووول عليه
مش مهم
بس ممكن تلاقى واحد حظه حلو راح لمؤسسة محترمة زي ما بيقولو الاخوة المهندسين وراتبه اتعدي الخبرة بكتيير
وانا وقعت فى شركة ربما تكون سيئة بس حظى كدا وربنا يخلصنا من ها الكفالة اللى معذبانا ؟
الامر الثانى لو قارنا نفسنا بمهنة تانية .. مثلا نجار مسلح .. معظمهم بياخدو شغل لحسابهم مقاول صغير .. بيتعدي رواتبهم النص مليون فى السنة ؟؟ ودي حقيقة اسألو اللى شغالين فى السعودية ؟؟ ف المشكلة فين ..
المشكلة انك ما بتاخد راحتك عند مكفولك
لا يتركك تشتغل لحسابك على خلاف المهن الاخري كالنجار والحداد والمهن الحرة ؟؟
فدا حظنا انا طلعنا مهندسين
فمتسألش راتب المهندس كام
اد ما تسأل هو يبقي ايه ( مهندس ) ومتهيألى الكلمة دي بتساوي فرق الراتب اللى بنتكلم عليه .
فخلينا نعيش بالالقاب اهو حاجة تبقالنا بعد اللى بنشوفه ؟؟


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس/ على درويش قال:


> هو انا عملت اية ياعني ؟؟؟!!!! انا بحاول ألم أفكار على قد ماأقدر مش أحسن ما اشتغل على النت في حاجة تانية أهو حاجة منها تسلية وأستفادة
> 
> ولكن هل لأني طالب هذا يقلل من شأني فانا كلها كام شهر وابقي زعيم الزقازيق


بالعكس مشاركاتك تعبر عن شخصية كبيرة وهذا سر سؤالى ان شاء الله لما تتخرج وتبقى زعيم الزقازيق اكيد لازم نشوف لنا منتدى تانى ناكل فيه عيش انا وشلة العواجيز
وانصحك ياابن الناس الطيبين اول ما تمسك شهادتك فى ايديك اذا لم يكن لك خدمة عسكرية احجزعلى اول طيارة - هناك فرق بين من يخلط الخرسانة ( بالكوريك ) من يخلطها فى محطات خلط 
هل فهمتنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (13 ديسمبر 2008)

أنا أتفق معك تماما أخي زعيم 
فالظروف تفرض طبيعة العمل فالمهندس المدني يجب أن يكون جاهز لأي ظروف مهما كانت وايا كانت 

وشكرا يا زعيم على نصيحتك الغالية بس كنت عايز أحضر ماجستير الاول أية رأيك


----------



## ahmedafatah (13 ديسمبر 2008)

أرجو من الأخ زعيم الاسكندرية أن نتواصل للاستفادة من خبرته حيث أني أحاول البدأ في العمل الجديد من أول يناير أو فبراير القادم


----------



## Ashraf M (14 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ - زعيم الاسكندريه و مصعب الممصعب 

بالنسبه لسؤال مصعب الممصعب -بالنسبه لسؤالك ازاى يكون فيه مساح مهندس تصميم طرق - الموضوع سهل جدا - اولا انا مهندس مدنى حاصل على بكالوريوس الهندسه المدنيه - ثانيا حاصل على ماجستير فى الهندسه المساحيه - ثالثا اكملت دراسة مواد ماجستير هندسة الطرق (وان لم ادخل الامتحان) - و بالتالى الخلفيه العلميه السليمه - الحمد لله موجوده و فى الفتره الاخيره اتسع مجال عملى و شمل بعض المرافق.

وبعدين الهندسه المدنيه بقت مجالها واسع جدا - وبقى لازم على المهندس انه يقعد يقرا و يذاكر - انما اذا اعتمد على البكالوريوس - يبقى هوه اللى حجم نفسه 

و فى النهايه ربنا هوه اللى بيوفق.


----------



## wamaspeed (15 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب في كليه هندسه شبرا مدبلار ونفسي موت اخش قسم مساحه
بس انا صراحه مش عارف سمعته ليه وحشه في الكليه عندنا
انا على فكرا احترت اوووووي مساحه او مدني
ناس يقولولي مساحه افضل عشان هوه القسم الوحيد في الشرق الاوسط عندنا وقسم جميل
وناس يفضلو يتريقو على مساحه و دا انت كدا هاضيع مستقبلك وبتاع
بعدين مش عايز اخش مدني لانهم كتييييييييير جدااااااا
انا صراحه مش عارف ليه مقتنع ب مساحه عن مدني
انا سمعت كلام ناس كتير 
وفعلا انا محتار جدا
هل قسم مساحه وحش لل درجه دي او الكل بيفضل مدني عليه خاصة في الفرص والرواتب
فهل مدني يغني عن القسم دا ولا لا؟ ( واخش مدني واخلص)
ارجو من ذوي الخبره في هذا المجال يرد عليا


----------



## ahmedafatah (15 ديسمبر 2008)

wamaspeed قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا طالب في كليه هندسه شبرا مدبلار ونفسي موت اخش قسم مساحه
> بس انا صراحه مش عارف سمعته ليه وحشه في الكليه عندنا
> انا على فكرا احترت اوووووي مساحه او مدني
> ...


 
أخي العزيز
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الأفضل أن تدخل قسم مدني لأن قسم مدني مجاله أوسع وممكن من خلاله أنك تكون مهندس مساحة شاطر لو أنك حابب المجال أو أي مجال تاني زي التصميم أو التنفيذ أو ادارة المشاريع أو .......
أستخير الله وربنا يكتبلك الخير


----------



## Ashraf M (15 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ بتاع هندسة شبرا اللى محتار يدخل قسم مساحه ولا مدنى 

انا نصيحتى لك - ادخل مدنى على طول و ماتفكرش فى قسم مساحه - انا اساسا خريج قسم مساحه قديم لما كان القسم تبع قسم الهندسه المدنيه و كان الخريج بتاعه بياخد بكالوريوس الهندسه المدنيه و بيدرس بعض (مش كل) علوم الهندسه المدنيه.

حراام اوى انك تضيع وقتك و سنين عمرك - انت ما بتقراش الاعلانات : مطلوب مساح (بكالوريوس هندسة شبرا او دبلوم معهد المساحه + خبره ) !!!!

بالمناسبه انا ما كنتش طالب فاشل - انا كنت اول دفعتى - و اشتغلت فى المساحه فى اماكن كويسه جدا جدا - لكن فى الفتره الاخيره مستوى العمل فى مهنة ال-مساحه اصبح سئ جدا و كما قلت سابقا اصبحت صنعه - فيها اللى دبلوم تجاره (نعم دبلوم تجاره - اداب قسم جغرافيا - معهد فنى مساحه - مهندس مساحه ) و الكل اسمه مســاح !!!!!

والحمد لله انى كنت دارس علوم هندسيه اخرى - و تعبت فى الاطلاع على مواد اخرى مهمه و مذاكرتها و عمل دراسات عليا فيها لحد ما حولت عملى من 10 سنوات تقريبا الى مهندس تصميم طرق شاطر و مجتهد و انفتحت ابواب كتيره.

وبالرغم من كده احيانا يسند الى فى مشاريع كتيره (كبيره جدا) مراجعة اعمال المساحه و افاجأ بالمستوى المتدنى لاعمال المساحه و المشرفين عليها.

يا راجل ده كل داكترة المساحه المحترمين اللى اعرفهم - سابوها و بيشتغلوا دلوقتى فى الـ Gis - او مقاولين !!!

نصيحه لوجه الله - ادخل مدنى و بعدين الدراسات العليا مفتوحه - على الاقل حيتكون عندك احساس و عقلية المهندس.


----------



## engahmed2000 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

Ashraf M قال:


> الاخ بتاع هندسة شبرا اللى محتار يدخل قسم مساحه ولا مدنى
> 
> انا نصيحتى لك - ادخل مدنى على طول و ماتفكرش فى قسم مساحه - انا اساسا خريج قسم مساحه قديم لما كان القسم تبع قسم الهندسه المدنيه و كان الخريج بتاعه بياخد بكالوريوس الهندسه المدنيه و بيدرس بعض (مش كل) علوم الهندسه المدنيه.
> 
> ...


عزيزي باشمهندس اشرف مع احترامي الكامل ليك
دراسة المساحه في هندسة شبرا اختلف كليا انا طالب في الفرقه الرابعه في قسم مساحه 
احنا دلوقتي بندرس كل فروع المساحه القديمه (Plane surveying-geodesy.........(
بجانب الفروع الحديثه المنظمه لعلم المساحه زي cartography..GIS................
والعمل في مجال المساحه في الوقت ده اصبح واسع جدا ومهندس المساحه مابقاش بيعمل على الاجهزه T.S and Level
اصبح اهتمام المهندس اكثر بالبرامج المختلفه زي AutoCAD and Land desktop ........etc 
وعلى فكره كلمة (على الاقل حيتكون عندك احساس و عقلية المهندس) انا مش هتكلم عليها لان خريج الهندسه من المفترض انه كان من المميزين في الدراسه قبل الجامعيه وفي الكليه عقله بينضج كثيرا خصوصا لو بيدرس مواد متقدمه نوعا ما يعني مخه مش بيوقف 
ياريت تقرا الC.V بتاع الباشمهندس محمد فتحي عبدالظاهر على اللينك ده .... وده خير دليل على كلامي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86518.html



والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## Ashraf M (16 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ احمد 2000 

اولا - انا باشكرك لانك بتحاول تقدم مساعده طبقا لمعرفتك ووجهة نظرك 

ثانيا - الحمد لله دكاترة القسم اعرفهم واحد واحد و بالمناسبه بعضهم اصدقاء (مع فارق السن و الاحترام الكبير لهم و لمقامهم) - واتذكر اننى كثيرا ما تحاورت مع المرحوم الدكتور مصطفى جاد (وقد كان الله يرحمه) من افضل و اكمل الناس وحملت له اعلانات تنص حرفيا على ما سبق وان رايته. وكذلك لغيره من الدكاتره.ارجوا ان تكون متابعا للاعلانات - بغرض متابعة السوق - لااكثر و لا اقل

ذهبت الى الموقع المذكور لقراءة الـ CV's - و اعذرنى ياباشمهندس - كلام كويس جدا و ان كان غير دال على شئ - انا بقوللك الكلام ده بعد خبرة 18 سنه تقريبا - انا شفت ناس لها CV's مكتوبه حلو قوى زى كده - لكن عند التنفيذ - الموضوع مختلف تماما !!! - وان كان المحترف حيقرا ما بين السطور - و مش هنا مجال مثل هذا الكلام و الموضوع مش استعراض.

و اسمحلى اذكرلك قصه صغيره حقيقيه حصلت معايا - فى يوم من الايام - من زمان قوى - زميله مهندسه تعمل فى مكتب استشارى كبير (اكبر مكتب هندسى فى مصر) - طلبت مى ان ارسل لها مهندس مساحه كويس لانهم فى المكتب محتاجين مهندس مساحه يسافر فى مشاريع المكتب المختلفه (كنت انا مشغول فى تحضير الماجستير) - و بالمناسبه المكتب ده فرصه كويسه جدا ماليا و معنويا و اسمه معروف - فى الدول العربيه.

ارسلت اليها واحدو كويس من الذين عرفتهم - وانتظرت ان يخبرنى بانه الحمد لله استلم الشغل - ولما لم يتصل - كلمته - فاخبرنى ان المدير الكبير - بص فى الـ CV بسرعه و قعد يعمل معاه interview لمدة ساعه و بعدين شكره و مشى - و اشتكى من ان الراجل كان صعب معاه.(بالمناسبه المديرما كانش مصرى)

ارسلت اليها واحد تانى كانت الـ CV بتاعته شكلها حلو جدا و انطباعى انه راجل كويس جدا - تكرر نفس السيناريو !!!!

فوجئت انها بتكلمنى و تقوللى ان المدير ده اداها كلمتين فى جنابها و قاللها هو المهندسين بتوع المساحه مستواهم سئ جدا كده ليه

الحقيقه ان الموضوع ده استفزنى و قولتلها طيب خدى موعد منه انا حاجى اقابله (على الاقل اشوف فيه ايه) و لو انى اساسا مش حاقدر اسافر.

المهم رحت قابلت الراجل - اديتله الـ CV - قعد يقرا فيها بتمعن و بهدوء و انا مستنى الاسئله تنهمر عليا - وبعدين خلص قرايه - وضع الـ CV على جنب و سألنى : مستعد تسافر امتى ؟!!!! و ايه المرتب اللى تتوقعه ؟ - الحقيقه السؤال كان مفاجئ لى - سكت شويه - و قولتله هوه حضرتك مش تحب تسألنى فى اى حاجه فنيه ؟ - رد ببساطه: لا
!!!! - رديت تانى يعنى مفيش عند حضرتك اى اسئله فنيه او خلفيه معينه تحب تتأكد من وجودها عندى - رد بنفس البساطه - لالا 

طبعا الموضوع ده فضل معلق فى دماغى لحد ما سبت المكتب ده و ان كنت عرفت اجابته بعدين.

المهم - مش حاطول عليك !! - احيانا احنا بنفترض ان اللى بيعمل الـ interview راجل عبيط او ساذج - لكن الحقيقه ان ده ابعد حاجه عن الحقيقه فى اوقات كتيره جدا - واكتب زى ما انت عاوز - فى النهايه كله حيبان.

مره تانيه - انا نصحت من وجهة نظرى لوجه الله تعالى - والامر فى النهايه لصاحب القرار.


----------



## Ashraf M (16 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ المشرف - ابو الحلول 

شكرا لك على متابعتك المستمره و على مجهودك الكريم - فيبدوا ان الرساله السابقه التى قمت بحذفها كانت تحتوى اساءه ما.

اشعر اننى مسؤول ايضا عن هذه الاساءه - فبعض المواضيع لايجب مناقشتها او ابداء الرأى فيها على الملأ - فابداء الرأى يحتوى فى احيان كثيره (ان لم يكن فى اغلب الاحيان) على مخاطره كبيره من التعرض لانتقادات كثيره قد لاتكون صحيحه ويصل بعض هذه الانتقادات لحدود غير مقبوله.

واعتقد ان وضعكم كمشرف - قد اتاح لكم رؤية هذا بشكل كبير وواضح - والامثله كثيره - حتى فى هذا الموضوع نفسه.

اعتقد (ولا اعلم حقيقه مدى صحة او خطأ اعتقادى) - ان لدينا نحن العرب حساسيه خاصه ضد اى رأى يخالفنا - و نواجه ذلك بردود عنيفه - قد لايكون لها داعى اطلاقا و نكون انطباعات عدوانيه عن الاخر لمجرد انه يختلف عنا فى الرأى

اذا اراد الاخ الكريم الذى طلب السؤال او الاخ الكريم ahmed 2000 الذى رد على رسالتى مزيد من المناقشه - فارحب بالمناقشه معه و لكن من خلال الرسائل الخاصه - اظن ان هذا هو الاسلوب و المكان المناسب.

واعاهد الله اننى سارد بما اظن انه الصواب و يحقق الفائده لمن سأل او طلب الرأى ( بالطبع طبقا لخبرتى الشخصيه - فكل انسان محكوم بخبرته الشخصيه)

نعود مره ثانيه لمناقشة موضوع الرواتب - فذلك افضل

واشكركم مره ثانيه


----------



## هيثم البطل (17 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
من خلال الأراء المختلفه من الزملاء وبالأخص الموجودين حاليا بالسعوديه ارى ان تأثير الأزمه الماليه على السعوديه لم يتضح بعد وهذا واضح من تباين الآراء فهل هذا يعنى ان هناك فرص عمل اكثر للمهندسين بالسعوديه عنها عن الدول الأخرى مثل الأمارات مثلا؟ حيث الأزمه الماليه فى دبى حدث ولا حرج؟ فهناك مهندسين تاخرت رواتبهم بل والأدهى من ذالك ان كبرى الشركات مثل اعمار ونخيل والشعفار وبالحصى وكثير من الشركات الأخرى اوقفت الكثير من المشاريع التى لم يتم البدأ بها او المشاريع فى مراحلها الأولى واصبح همها الأول والأخير الانتهاء من المشاريع المتقدمه و لا يخفى عليكم كل ما نسمعه يوميا بالأستغناء عن الأعداد الكبيره من العماله وغير ذالك من تقليل المرتبات وبالأخص المهندسين ذات الروات الكبيره واصبحت العمليه الانشائيه تسير ببطئ شديدا جدا تكاد تصل لمرحلة التوقف وتم الغاء تعاقدات كبيره مع محطات الخرسانه نظرا لغياب التمويل وامتناع البنوك عن الإقراض وهناك الكثير من الشركات التى تعتمد بشكل كبير على القروض.
ارجوا من الأخوه ان يوضحوا لنا ما يجرى هناك بالسعوديه وهل هناك بادرة امل فى السعوديه؟


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (17 ديسمبر 2008)

هيثم البطل قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> من خلال الأراء المختلفه من الزملاء وبالأخص الموجودين حاليا بالسعوديه ارى ان تأثير الأزمه الماليه على السعوديه لم يتضح بعد وهذا واضح من تباين الآراء فهل هذا يعنى ان هناك فرص عمل اكثر للمهندسين بالسعوديه عنها عن الدول الأخرى مثل الأمارات مثلا؟ حيث الأزمه الماليه فى دبى حدث ولا حرج؟ فهناك مهندسين تاخرت رواتبهم بل والأدهى من ذالك ان كبرى الشركات مثل اعمار ونخيل والشعفار وبالحصى وكثير من الشركات الأخرى اوقفت الكثير من المشاريع التى لم يتم البدأ بها او المشاريع فى مراحلها الأولى واصبح همها الأول والأخير الانتهاء من المشاريع المتقدمه و لا يخفى عليكم كل ما نسمعه يوميا بالأستغناء عن الأعداد الكبيره من العماله وغير ذالك من تقليل المرتبات وبالأخص المهندسين ذات الروات الكبيره واصبحت العمليه الانشائيه تسير ببطئ شديدا جدا تكاد تصل لمرحلة التوقف وتم الغاء تعاقدات كبيره مع محطات الخرسانه نظرا لغياب التمويل وامتناع البنوك عن الإقراض وهناك الكثير من الشركات التى تعتمد بشكل كبير على القروض.
> ارجوا من الأخوه ان يوضحوا لنا ما يجرى هناك بالسعوديه وهل هناك بادرة امل فى السعوديه؟


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى الكريم
حتى الآن لا تظهر اى بوادر للأزمة المالية فى السعودية وندعو الله جل وعلا ان لا يحدث اى ضرر لهذا البلد - والواقع ان طبيعة الاستثمارات فى الامارات تختلف عن السعودية وحيث ان معظم المشاريع المطروحة هى مشاريع حكومية ذات مردود اقتصادى على الشعب وهى بتمويل حكومى اما فى الامارات فمعظم المشاريع لمستثمرين افراد مردودها على مجموعة المستثمرين
والمستثمرين بطبيعة الحال حتى لو كان يملك ما يغطى تكلفة المشروع بالكامل فهو لا يرضى بذلك وتكون النظرة الأولى كيفية الاستفادة من التسهيلات البنكية - فالعروض البنكية تظل تغرى وتغرى وتغرى المستثمرين وتخفض نسب الفائدة ليكون الاقبال عليها اكثر وهذا حال كل سلعة يتم التكالب عليها فبعد انهيار الأسهم اتجهت جميع انظار المستثمرين الى السوق العقارية باعتبارها آمنة فمثلا السوق العقارى فى السعودية لم يتاثر بهذه الأزمة نظرا لأن ملاك العقارات لم ينفذوا مشروعاتهم بغطاء بنكى بل ان العقارات فى السعودية زادت اسعارها فى الفترة الأخيرة بشكل كبير
الخلاصة التى اعلمها فى حدود معلوماتى واقمتى فى السعودية ان الشركات التى تاثرت بهذه الأزمة المالية هى الشركات التى باعت مشاريعها للبنوك وتعتمد فى مشروعاتها على الغطاء البنكى كما حدث تماما فى سوق الأسهم
والله اعلم​


----------



## هاف مون (18 ديسمبر 2008)

wamaspeed قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا طالب في كليه هندسه شبرا مدبلار ونفسي موت اخش قسم مساحه
> بس انا صراحه مش عارف سمعته ليه وحشه في الكليه عندنا
> انا على فكرا احترت اوووووي مساحه او مدني
> ...


 
المساحه افضل بكتير من الاعمال الهندسيه المدنية وبالذات المباني فهي معقده ومتشعبه العمل 

اما اعمال الطرق والكباري والانفاق فهي اسهل بكثير من هندسة ومشاريع المباني لازم الواحد يريح راسه ويديه اجازه .


----------



## concrete (18 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع في الاساس عن الرواتب وفجأة خرج عن طريقه واصبح يشرق ويغرب. والله ياخي ماشفنا الروتب الضخمة الي تتكلموا عنها في السعودية من فوق 6000 لمهندس حديث هذا كلام ما هو صحيح ابدا. انا اقول للاخوان المهندسين المدنيين الحديثين ان اول سنتين لا تفكر في الراتب انا انصحك بانك تفكر تشتغل في مكان يعطيك خبرة كبيرة عشان بعدها تستطيع تنطلق بقوة والناس كلها تدور عنك. وبعدين ياخي انصحك بشي مهم وهي الامانة ومخافة الله لانك حتكون مسئول عن اشياء كثيرة. وبعدين الاخوان الي يقولوا انه الحداد يعمل 500000 هذا يا خي رقم ما هو خيالي الا ما استطيع اعطيه صفة ترى التعقل مطلوب في البداية ولا تفوت الفرصة.
وبالتوفيق


----------



## مهندس حائل (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*مهندس حائل*

اقل حاجة تقبل بيها 7000ريال


----------



## mohammed_mohsen (20 ديسمبر 2008)

بالرياض تتراوح الرواتب ما بين 4000 ريال الى 7000 ريال كبداية على حسب الشركة 
وفي شغلة حلوة انك تكون عندك خلفية عنها وهي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية Gis لأنها مطلوبة بشكل كبيييير
فانا مثلا ... عنا بالجامعة بيطرحو المساق كمساق اختياري تخصص وان شالله منزلو الفصل الجاي لأنو غير فائدتو بالمستقبل بيفيدك كتييييير بمشروع تخرجك .


----------



## مهندس قاهرى (21 ديسمبر 2008)

المرتبات دلوقتى فى مصر بقت تعدى الالف جنيه لحديث التخرج


----------



## eng_mun3m (27 أبريل 2009)

حالبا انا شغال ب 700 بس من غير اى حاجه مواصلاتى عليا من بنها للقاهره 700 بدون اى شئ ينوبكو ثواب لو حد عنده مكان لمهندس ميكانيكا من غير خبرة 2008 تقدير جيد72.4% يقولى على الخاص


----------



## Abo Fares (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

حقيقة تم النقاش حول هذه المواضيع كثيراً هنا في الملتقى، فقد تعددت المواضيع، ولا أدري إن كان من فائدة منها، حيث أنه لكل منا ظروفه الخاصة، ولكل منا أوضاعه، ولكن يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال تعميم حالة على أخرى.. 

لكم جميعاً تحياتي، وتم إغلاق الموضوع..​


----------

